# Ltd. Optics Axiom goggles



## SplitUtah (Jan 7, 2016)

So I picked up some Ltd. Optics ELX goggles last season at Brighton's Passapalooza because I loved the look and I like supporting small businesses. I rode them all last season and loved them! I put more than 90 days in with them and they never let me down.

So, when I saw on Ltd's Facebook page that they were launching a new Kickstarter project this year for the Axiom goggle, I knew I had to get a pair. I ordered the basic package through Kickstarter ($99) in August, and eagerly awaited their arrival. 

I got my Axiom goggles in the mail the day after Thanksgiving and have ridden with them every day since. The lens swap system takes a few tries to get used to but now that I have it down I love it! The Axiom are super comfy and the adjustable nose piece is great because I can adjust it to fit my big schnoz. I also like that you you switch out the straps if you want to customize them. Overall I'm very happy with these goggles so far. I also just ordered a FLUX photochromatic lens for them, so I'll post an update down the road to let you know what I think of the new lens. 

For the price these goggles are an absolute steal compared to the Smith IOX and Anon M2 goggles that I rode before I discovered this company.

Do yourself a favor and check out these sweet goggles! Since the Kickstarter is over you can find them at ltdoptics.com/axiom


----------

